# How to Process Silver From Fixer



## keirusha (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello Good day!

I am an Xray tech and I wanna know the process of silver recovery from my fixers. Im only a newbie and will welcome any advise

Thank you!


----------



## kurtak (Oct 25, 2014)

As a new member there are a few things you need to understand about the way this forum works the first of which is that you are "required" to do "a lot" of your own research before asking questions ! --- Why ? --- because new members tend to ask what amounts to the same questions over & over again & the fact of the matter is that the answer to those questions are already posted somewhere here on the forum --- it just a matter of you using the search function

Also there are many, many other things you need to know about doing this then just how to recover the metals that are in solutions including the most important thing which is safety (you are dealing with toxic & corrosive stuff here) so you also need to know about dealing with your waste after you have recovered the metals from solution & other things like equipment, testing etc. etc.

ALL - the information you need to learn about precious metal recovery &/or refining is right here on this forum including a book by C.M. Hoke which is a free down load here on the forum & her book is also "required reading" as it gives the basics of what you need to know before you can get started 

Then what we do here - is once you have taken the time to read Hoke & have taken a fair amount of time doing research here on the forum is help you when you run into a problem with a process &/or don't quite understand something about a process --- by asking you to take some time to do research does to things (1) it helps you learn & understand what this is all about so you are able to ask the right kind off questions which then (2) helps us better answer those question --- because once you have gotten some knowledge under your belt we can talk on the same page so to speak

Read this first :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=19074 then down load & read Hoke's book - then spend some time using the search function on this forum --- much of the information you will find here on the forum is written by some of the best people anywhere in the world in this field

Kurt


----------



## rickbb (Oct 25, 2014)

And to add to that, there are many different ways to recover silver from spent fixer. 

Which method you need to study depends on how much fix you have to process, how many films do you run through it in a day, how concentrated is the silver in the fix, what kind of film is being used, rare earth, dry view, and a few other important questions you need to ask yourself first.

But,,, since you're a tech in an x-ray office, the easiest would be for you to talk to whoever is in charge of your dept. and get them to give you permission to put in your own inline recovery unit. Depending of course on just how much silver is in the fix and how many films you run on a daily/weekly basis.


----------



## kurtak (Oct 26, 2014)

keirusha

I am going to provide you with 2 more links that will help you with (1) finding the information you are looking for & (2) "some" of the information you are looking for

The first link - this one :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=21374 will give you "detailed instructions" on how this forum works & how to use it to find the information you are looking for --- after you have read though this tutorial provided by FrugalRefiner you can start doing some searches for the information you are looking for & what you want to be looking for is information posted by three individuals that have provided extensive information about processing fixer solutions (1) Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (2) goldsilverpro (3) Harold_V 

This link :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=3558 was "only" 2 postings down (right under) from you asking your question right here in the silver section & if you had just looked you would have found a good start on the information you are looking for as Juan Manuel has provide some good info here including PDF's (my point here being that you did not look very hard for information before asking your question)

As I say - this second link is only a start on the process --- you still need to learn about safety & waste management, etc. --- so the first link to FrugalRefiners tutorial will help you get started on finding more information about the processes & the other things that go along with processing --- remember - you are dealing with toxic & corrosive stuff here so we can not stress the importance of safety & waste management enough - its a must know if you are going to do this

Kurt


----------



## keirusha (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you all for the advice.
Ive been researching and reading and I will try the chemical way using sodium sulphide and zinc method.


----------



## fonnie (Dec 5, 2014)

please take the advice of the experts.

Read, study, read some more, study some more, use the search function.

ask the right questions, after your have done the reading,

and start small, do some little experiments, you will find the technique that works the best for you.

best regards

Fonnie

P.S. you could search for topics I've posted in, since I'm into the same stuff


----------



## keirusha (Nov 18, 2015)

I have recover silver from our fixer using zinc method. thank you guys


----------

